# Killington 1/12,13,14/2011



## thorski (Feb 14, 2011)

Skye-Lark Bump Run






Big Dipper





Upper Downdraft





Sweet ride


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 15, 2011)

Pretty sure the heading should be "2"/12, 13, 14.  Looks outstanding!


----------



## thorski (Feb 15, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Pretty sure the heading should be "2"/12, 13, 14.  Looks outstanding!



You are correct sir.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 15, 2011)

The beast is looking good!!!!

steveo


----------



## powbmps (Feb 15, 2011)

Snow (and bumps) look fantastic in that first photo!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2011)

powhunter said:


> The beast is looking good!!!!
> 
> steveo



It's skiing good! Vertigo was looking nice as well on 2/13:


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 15, 2011)

andyzee said:


> It's skiing good! Vertigo was looking nice as well on 2/13:



No pics of the headwall?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 15, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> No pics of the headwall?




Actually, that's the top of the headwall. Once I got to the bottom of it, just didn't think of stopping to take another shot.  :-?


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 15, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Actually, that's the top of the headwall. Once I got to the bottom of it, just didn't think of stopping to take another shot.  :-?



Nice. Looks like the entrance to me. Where were you hiding little man? Did not see you around.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Nice. Looks like the entrance to me. Where were you hiding little man? Did not see you around.



Dis, how the f are you! Someone told me you were banned from Killington.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 15, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Dis, how the f are you! Someone told me you were banned from Killington.



Nope, not Dis. He is stuck in LI. He said he'll be up soon. 

Who the heck said he was banned from Killington? Grizz loves him.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Nope, not Dis. He is stuck in LI. He said he'll be up soon.
> 
> Who the heck said he was banned from Killington? Grizz loves him.



Forget but someone told me he started threatening folks in Killington and got banned.


----------

